# update for Monday's storm in Boston



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Is anybody having a reliable source for this coming storm? What about putting updates as they come? 
Checked in at least 10 different places. They are saying Boston area might not get as much as they thought and they also say we will probably get nothing, maybe just rain.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

too soon to tell. Chan 7 said rain/snow mix, 4 this morning said possible significant, weather.com showing temps in the high 30's.... its a crap shoot atm.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Accuweather has eastern New England with a possible significant winter storm. The local RI stations are just saying stay tuned. NWS has a chance of snow, but too early to tell. Guess we'll just have to wait another day or so and be envious of the guys out in the midwest and great lakes. J.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Rain, Rain and more Rain. It's all we ever get.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm not gunna lie guys, but a couple of my plows aren't ready....i just looked at weather.com and there only saying light snow


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Talk of it on our local stations. But i dont even wanna think about it or get my hopes up. Ill check back on this thread on Sunday night


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Im still working on leaf jobs it wont break my heart if this one misses us.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

If I was you guys I would gear up.It is hitting indianapolis friday morning gonna be 1 or 2 inches they will melt.But the heavy snow is going to be north of us looking like it is going to hit you guys head on:redbounce 

Have fun be safe take us some pictures.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Over the years we all know how it seems our local forecasters seem to drop the ball ... 
So for the past couple of years I have been learning a little about the computer models that they use to forecast weather. And since I know far less than them it seems I have just as much chance to predict the weather as they do ..And sometimes even amaze my friends when I get it right ... So hear is my take on what I just looked at for computer models..
Our storm for MA on Monday (Dec 5) lets make that not Monday but Tuesday(Dec 6) will be out to sea..
Our first shot at snow will be Thursday(Dec 7) and if it comes will be light maybe 2 inches at best and if it sticks
we will have a washout (rain ) on Saturday (Dec9) 
Then hold your hats cause on Tuesday (Dec12) we will have our first nor easter of the season with snow and high winds .. 
there is my 2 week prediction.. and the weather guys have the same info .. they just wouldn't't even think about telling us .. lol we shall see what happens ..:angry:


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Can I get a Prediction for Here Indianapolis Indiana? 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Rcgm said:


> Can I get a Prediction for Here Indianapolis Indiana?
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


 I never said I was a real weather guy .. WWW.NOAA.GOV look for weather maps ... and try to make your own ... lol good luck


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

weather.com updated the prediction to snow showers, and changed the map from mix snow/rain to all snow. Maybe things starting to look up?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I dont know whats gonna happen with the weather monday... but i saw a awful lot of landscaping companies around town today hooking up the plows and spreaders.


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

61 degrees right now here, windy as hell too. Monday a waste of precipitation:crying:


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Channel 6 says plowable snow monday payup


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, every channel said yesterday it will be more like rain showers and it seems they are changing their minds 50% chance of a snow storm.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We have 7 pallets of sod coming from tuckahoe on tuesday so monday doe's not work for me. Just give us 2 weeks to wrap things up and then send 3" every other day, and throw in a blizzard so i can break in the kubota pto blower


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Forecast Details from the CBS4 Weather Team

Monday - There is a risk of some accumulating snow up to a few to several inches away from the coast where there will be some rain involved before a change to snow. Mostly rain with a brief change to snow on Cape Cod. The snow will taper off to flurries later in the afternoon. A brisk northeast to northerly wind. Highs in the lower to middle 30s except lower 40s on Cape Cod.


music to my ears


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

there calling for a couple inches in my area boys....i'm so pumped....i can't wait to push some snow...


----------



## dan3435 (Feb 26, 2006)

Too early to tell still, but they say there is a chance for some snow on Long Island 

i dont know if i believe it but im crossing my fingers


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Gentlemen, as much as I cannot wait for snow and am excited to plow........have we forgotten how warm the ground is? It would take about 12" of snow on Monday to yield 6" of plowable snow sticking to the ground......soon enough though. My feelings are their is a lot of precipitation on the air. Rain almost every single week. Keep that precip with some cold temperatures and I could forsee a very active winter. We will see...


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

All it takes is a good cold night for it to start sticking. With temps below freezing that shouldnt be a problem. Even if we only get and inch or two on pavement my commercial jobs will have to be done.

With that said i wont mind if it misses i stil have a few more small leaf jobs to complete.


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

The narrow predictions are usually a joke, but I hope you guys get lucky. All I know is, by looking at the visible satellite loop, things are a-brewin in the deep south, and there is decently cold air spilling into our region.

At the least the pattern finally shifted in our favor.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Why do they even talk about it? 11 oclock weather last night was still saying probably a slushly inch _maybe_ 2 in my area ending by noon today. Hmmmm, not even a flake.


----------



## snowblind (Aug 31, 2006)

*it's over*

just a tease about 1 1/2 on grass here. the ground is just to warm for it to stick to the roads. lets hope for a big winter


----------



## R&R Repair (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, whens the next chance?????


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Well according to accuweather after this week of cold its gonna get back into the upper 40s and the only precip they show is rain around the 12th of december. great


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*joke*

what f*in joke, i refuse to watch the weather from now on. i get way too pumped up so for now on this is my weather source lol


----------

